# Wie machen die das?



## schleckerbeck (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

habe mal wieder ein bisschen im Internet geschnüffelt, und bin dabei auf eine Grafikfirma (http://www.saizenmedia.com) gestoßen. Würde mich mal Interessieren, wie die diese Grafiken für Ihre Websites hinkriegen. Wußte nicht, ob der Thread besser in Photoshop oder hier passt, falls nicht, bitte verschieben.
Hab mal zwei Bildchen angehängt aus dem Portfolio. Würde mich schon interessieren, wie die das Hinkriegen (von den Flash Animationen mal ganz abgesehen ).

Gruß,
sc.


----------



## RoteKatze (2. November 2007)

Hi, 
ich versteh die Frage nicht ganz.
Wie die die Bilder auf die Seiten bekommen, oder wie die sie malen? 
Zum zweiten - das kann ich dir beantworten (zumindets eine Vermutung).
Man zeichnet die Bilder vor (auf dem Pc oder per Hand und Scannt sie dann), legt die Vorzeichnung in den Hintergrund und malt einfach drüber, am besten "Ebenenweise" mit einem Grafik Tablett ;D
So schwer ist das nicht (rein Theoretisch), deswegen vertseh ich auch vielleicht deine Frage nicht ganz. 

Hier ist mal ein Link 
http://www.msa-art.de/Seiten/adobe-photoshop/malen-mit-photoshop-T2-1.html
Da wird gezeigt wie man kleine Bilder mit Photoshop machen kann so wie ich das meine. 
Jetzt stell dir vor jemand unterteilt sein Bild und zeichnet alles so liebevoll und detailiert. Fertig ist man (Nach tagelanger arbeit).


----------



## schleckerbeck (5. November 2007)

Also hab gemeint, wie die Bilder zustande kommen.
Ob die gemalt werden, oder ob das ein Foto ist, das noch irgendwie nachbearbeitet wurde.
Danke für die Antwort. Werd mir den Link gleich mal ansehen.

sc.


----------



## hierbavida (8. November 2007)

Vermutung!
Das rechte Bild eine gekonnte Fotomontage verschiedener Bilder.
Das linke Bild hat erhebliche Mängel. Wahrscheinlich eine Collage aus Fotos und 3D-Rendering (Hintergrundlandschaft), die Wände sehen gezeichnet aus und die Speisen sind tlw. schlecht in die Perspektive verzerrt.

MfG

hierbavida


----------

